# Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit drivers



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

I JUST installed win 7 ultimate edition 64 bit retail version 
{ 7600.16385.090713-1255_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRMCULXFRER_EN_DVD }

im using quad core 2.33 ghz
4gb kingston 800fsb ram
GA-G31M-S2L gigabyte motherboard
1gb nividia 9500 graphic card

i installed the os but faceing problem with installing drivers .. 1. when i installed nivida drivers were already there { installed } although i dont know how .... 

2. im facing problem with installing motherboard drivers .... please help ...im not much of a pc guy so pl explain in lucid language so i can perform that by maself ..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You shouldn't have to worry about most of the drivers. Windows 7 has many legacy drivers it will install to get through the OS installation.

Make sure Windows Updates is on automatic and let it do the work for you. It will search for any drivers it needs. Be sure to check the Action Center (FLAG -- lower-right of screen) as there are some devices that it will ask permission first before installing drivers.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you ... win 7 is no doubt best and very soomth ... i guess i just installed all drivers from gigabyte website which were not getting installed before ... is there any way i can check wether my motherboard dri vers are uptodate or installed ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The driver details will listed in the device manager. 

To open the device manager> Start> Right click on Computer, select properties from the list> On the left side of the control panel window select Advanced system settings> in the popup window select the hardware tab> Click on the device manager button> In the device manager you will see yellow question marks for any device not installed, to see the driver details right click on the you want to see and select properties.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

im not able to install daemon tools and vmware software on computer ... 

1. with respect to daemon tools it asks me to restrt pc everytime and then nothing happens ...
2. i click on set up file and nothing happens .. pl help ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry, I'll defer to others on both as I see both cause too many BSODs.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

u mean i might face blue screen of error prob again lik i had in vista ultimate ????? what u suggest i should do ????


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

and my ram usage is from 1 gb to 1.80gb when im just siting with my browser open { it varies }.. and today while extractinng file from {rar} game file iso. 7gb ... cpu usage was varing from 30% to almost 75 or 80% ... { im using quad core Q8200 2.33ghz .. n 4GB kingston 800fsb ram } pl help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you had problems in Vista, switching to Windows 7 will not relieve BSODs.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

i had BCOD prob in vista because of quick heal firewall and i found like 1200+infections in my c drive later 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/vista-ultimate-bsods-405951.html

as if now im using AVG as u suggested ... what u suggest me to do now .. to get rid of these all problems all i mentioned above ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on the setup file(daemon tools and vmware) and select run as administrator from the list.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

daemon tools got installed vmware not getting installed { even by sel. run a administrator }


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it give an error?


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

no error nothing ... nothing happnes ... daemon tools also i had to try couple of versions and then out of that 1 worked .. can there be compatibilty issues .. ? and pl do let me know about BCOD'S u spoke before because im worried kind of after u mentioned them ...BECAUSE last time i had BCOD's it was really irritating and frustrating


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you had 1200 infections, chances are they or some form of them are still present.

Have you considered re-installing Vista?

My reference to Daemon tools & VM was nothing more than to inform you that both need no help whatsoever to cause BSODs. I have seen too many caused by both. VM more so in an x64 environment when running x86.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

after i found 1200 infections i formatted my whole hdd ... vista is slow .. and after using win7 ultimate 64bit .. i seriously dont think so il compromise for anything ... it smooth and im pretty more than happy with the overall features and performance ..
daemon tools got installed .. im just facing prob with vmware software now .. i need to install it for imp reasons .. isnt there an y way i can fix that prob ? or if there is some prob in my pc BCOD'S or anything that il come to come before things get more serious ???? im fed up of formatting my pc every 2 to 3 months ... pl help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on the installer .exe and select troubleshoot compatibility problems. See if that helps.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

no use .. its not getting installed


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

i found out my processor is not capable of virtualisation .. quad 2.3 q8200 doesnt but 2.66 q8400 does support n so on .. i hate intel for that .. lol ... http://www.intel.com/products/processor/core2quad/specifications.htm
thank u for all help ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does that in fact refer to VM? 

I would appreciate someone from Hardware answering this one, PLEASE!

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=36547

Thank you, John


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

http://extended64.com/blogs/rhoffma...ls-is-incompatible-with-windows-7-beta-1.aspx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

VM ware will still run on the Q8200 in a software level just not at the hardware level.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Virtual PC may work better, it does for me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK... I'll bite.....

What is it that you do with Virtual PC or VM?

I can tell you that I enjoy "real" (







) BSODs rather than those that occur when a VM/ Virtual environment is running under Windows - nearly impossible to figure out b/c you (me) never know exactly what the hell is running !! VM seems to fool with RAM (of course), but to the point of disobeying the rules as set by the kernel; hence one reason that I see BSODs.

What can VM do for you that you can't do with a couple of systems side-by-side - like 1 Vista x64, 1 Windows 7 x86, and Windows 7 x64. Assuming they are wiped/ re-installed frequently so to begin on a level playing ground. . .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can quickly test apps or code on different Os's without having to reboot, want to test a web page in I.E. 5,6,7,8 run different VM OS installs with each version.
In the server environment it's a whole different setup, you can run user profiles on a new virtual session on every log on without having to run Av or malware software in the user environment every long on is a like doing a system recovery documents get saved to drive linked in the profile as is the distributed software programs just linked to the user not actually installed on the users machine.


----------

